# CAT Locomotive



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

Every time I post my custom fantasy Dash9 locomotives in the CAT scheme I get fried for using GE locos instead of the EMD 70Ace model. Some how they just overlook the "fantasy" part .


----------



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

So to keep the peace I used one of my favorite EMD locos, the SD40, again another fantasy since as far as I know there is no prototype.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, those are FINE looking! Like the saying goes: It's your railroad, do what you want.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I think they all look just fine. :thumbsup:


----------

